# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [QUESTION] One Action more Reactions

## zhein

Hello,

Is there a tool / program that can trigger an action like walking and provide multiple reactions on multiple windowed accounts at the same time?
I find frustrating switch account everytime. It'd be usefull group also 3-4 characters (accounts) and move all them simultanely pressing W/A/S/D only one time.
English isn't my native language, but I hope you can understand me.

----------

